# Accucraft coupler...1/29th big secret?



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

OK,
 
With all the talk about couplers lately....I was reading the latest issue of GRM and I saw the review of the Accucraft #1 ga. coupler. They lament that it's a little too big for 1/32. But as I'm looking at it I'm thinking, did they just come out with these? And why didn't I know about these. It looks like they bought the dies from Kadee for the coupler box since it's almost identical. The coupler shank is also just like Kadees. The difference is the look is so much better than Kadees and as for operation I like that it can be used with real coupler cut levers or just reach in underneath and bump the pin up and uncouple. They couple to Kadee 820s easily.
 
So obviously I bought a set and mounted them to 2 different cars to test them...how they work with my 820s and how they work with each other. Well my completely unscientific test shows they operate well in both scenarios. I had a 23 car train (mostly 50 foot boxcars and centerflow hoppers with metal wheels) which goes around almost 3/4 of my basement loop (10' dia curves). So far I haven't seen any problem with them. I'm figuring I'll probably replace all my Kadees with these couplers eventually.
 
As for size.....since I do 1/29 and have scanned in a drawing of a real 'E' type coupler, when I lay this coupler over the 1/29 scale drawing it looks like it lines up perfectly.
 
According to Caboose Hobbies they added this to thier catalog in July 2008.....why haven't I seen anyone talk about these? Has anyone else tried these? Did I discover a secret?
 
Here's a few pictures comparing them to Kadee 820s. I would think anyone with an indoor layout that uses 820s would want to use these since they look so much more beleiveable (my opinion).
 
Here's the top view....Kadee on the right








 
Right side view....Kadee on the bottom








 
Left side view....Kadee on the bottom








 
Front view....Kadee on the left








 
Bottom view....Kadee on the left


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Accucraft coupler...big secret?*

I also read this yesterday and was amazed at how well they looked. Interesting as you mention no one else has talked about them. I think that they would work well for 1/29th. I may buy some just to play with but as years ago doing HO can not see spending dollars on changing out couplers when I do no pull more than 12 to 15 cars using my AC couplers. Later RJD


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been using them since June, and I love 'em! So far, they're proving to be every bit as reliable as the Kadee #1 scale couplers I've been using for seemingly forever. Add to that the fact that they're fully compatible with the Kadees, so you can convert slowly and maintain operations. Also, the couplers are a drop-in replacement for the 820 coupler box, so you don't have to make any modifications to your rolling stock to accommodate the new couplers. The downside is that they _only_ come in the 820-style box, so you'll have to do some surgery to get them to fit other Kadee coupler boxes, such as the pilot mounted coupler, etc. 










Gotta love that cut-lever uncoupling, too! 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

How does the price compare to the Kadees?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

MRSP is around $10 per pair. I get them at Caboose Hobbies for $6.68. The cheapest I've bought Kadees is around $5/pair for the comparable 820s, but that was some time ago. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting news. I've been trying to figure out a 'standard' coupler to use on my line but I didn't like the appearance of the Kadee spring. This coupler certainly fits the bill with appearance. I ordered some Ozark Min. couplers but the price $10 or so for a pair is way over my budget. The one thing I don't like the small clip on the top of the coupler. Do you know if you could trim that off and not affect the operations? In Kevin's picture his narrow gauge cars have the coupler lift lever on the top of the coupler, were as modern couplers have the trip pin pulled at the bottom (locomotives on the top). I wonder if anyone would ever come out with a type F coupler (used on passenger equipment and locomotives) or even a Type E with upper and lower shelfs. How can HO scale have three or four different manufactures that make to scale couplers with upper and lower shelfs, but in a larger scale we still have exposed springs? I know that it comes down to price and market, but still...

Left side view....Kadee on the bottom









Front view....Kadee on the left









Bottom view....Kadee on the left


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Posted By bnsfconductor on 21 Mar 2010 04:56 PM 
How can HO scale have three or four different manufactures that make to scale couplers with upper and lower shelfs, but in a larger scale we still have exposed springs? I know that it comes down to price and market, but still...

You answered your own question, only without the numbers. The HO market is huge compared to the large scale market, not that either one is very big compared to more mainstream consumer markets. The volumes just aren't there to justify the product development, tooling, and distribution costs.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 19 Mar 2010 07:38 PM 
I also read this yesterday and was amazed at how well they looked. Interesting as you mention no one else has talked about them. I think that they would work well for 1/29th. I may buy some just to play with but as years ago doing HO can not see spending dollars on changing out couplers when I do no pull more than 12 to 15 cars using my AC couplers. Later RJD 
RJ, don't buy any, I'll send you a few, I have all of mine from my AML boxcars. Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

They have been around a long while. I have had them on my web site for well over a year. Always pays to research things. 

Jonathan/EMW


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Will the AC couplers connect with Aristo couplers reliably? 
JimC


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Nope. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tim B (Oct 30, 2011)

Hello, 
I am entering the "G" scale world and have become somewhat frustrated with my ability to find product reviews for certain items. 

One example is the Accucraft (AML) 1:29 scale coupler (sku AP-11737).

Luckily Google pointed me to this thread and while I realize it has almost two years since the last post I thought it better to "bump" this up then to start a new topic.

Let me preface my question by stating that I am not asking for a direct comparison to other brands; Kadee being one example. It seems that many of these conversations end up talking about brand "x" more than addressing the main question.


Having been in the "HO" world for a while I only own two pieces of "G" scale equipment (Aristo Evans boxcars). I am not hindered by the cost associated with converting a large quantity of cars, compatibility between cars, etc.


As for what I am trying to achieve: Naturally I want something that is reliable but I also want something that is as close to scale as possible. I would say that these two items carry the same level of importance. 


So, any comments from those who have experience with these couplers is greatly appreciated. 


Thanks for the help.

Tim


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

I know I'm old fashioned, but I'll stick with Kadees--they are made in America. It is a pleasure to be able to do that. I cut off the magnetic uncoupling "hose", since all my rolling stock has body mounted air hoses. And, how often do working cut levers get used on models? 

Just my 2 cents. 

Larry


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, since you have not heard much, you can take it as that they are not very popular. I have a lot of AML cars and don't use their couplers. Basically the metal bar that controls the linking action looks closer to prototype, but does not operate as freely as you need, there is no automatic uncoupling, the mounting is different enough you cannot use Kadee boxes, and the plastic is not a friction free as Kadee. 

Not bad for a free coupler, but Kadees are a better choice, as with virtually all "free" couplers. 

I think I saved all of mine, I don't know why. 

Greg


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

My experience with Aristo couplers is that they work well with other Aristo couplers, but do not easily mate with other brands. All of the Aristo cars that I have came with truck mounted couplers, which makes them too low for my other cars. All of my cars have couplers at body mount height. Either mounted directly on the car or by using a step up Kadee to achieve the correct height on the truck mounted couplers. The following couplers all work well together as far as I am concerned: USAt, Kadee (G), Accucraft (1:20.3, 1:29), Delton, Bachmann, LGB. I have never had a problem backing up a train to couple up a car with any combination of these couplers, as long as they are at the same height. 

You can hook up an Aristo coupler with the others , but to do so you have to manually pick up one of the cars to drop one coupler down into the other coupler.

Others may have different experiences, but that is what I have found over the years. The first thing I do with a new Aristo car is to change out the couplers. 

Chuck I


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

DO NOT GET CONFUSED: 

These couplers are the AML 1:29 and do not use a Kadee compatible box. They are about the same size as a Kadee 830. They definitely won't fit in an 820 box 

COUPLERS - BODY MOUNTED KNUCKLE 1:29, 1pair/pkg 
AP-11737 AML 
1:29 Coupler - Body Mounted Style as on PS-1 Box Car, Plastic 
old sku: G12-121 

================== 

These couplers are AMS and are drop in replacements in a Kadee 820 box. They are about the same size as a Kadee 820. 


COUPLERS - 1:32 Scale, 1 pair/pkg 
AP-11738 ACCUCRAFT TRAINS 
Couplers - Fine Scale, 1:32 Scale, Plastic 

These work with Kadee #1 couplers and can manually be forced to worrk with an 830. Forget coupling to Aristo and USAT 1:29s.


----------



## Tim B (Oct 30, 2011)

One will have a hard time finding many detailed reviews of the Sergent Coupler in HO scale on the web. However, they are very popular and I, along with many, love them. The only negative is that they are 100% manual operated. Which is fine with me as I have no interest in automatic uncoupling. I'm still young and dumb though.









I know that Kadee makes a very reliable coupler but I never was a fan of the look in HO scale. I'm really looking for something comparable to Sergents in G scale.


Thanks


Tim


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Tim, 
I also like the Accucraft couplers. If your looking for ideas here's one more. Ozark Miniatures had/has made a scale 1/29th coupler out of white metal. I didn't see it listed on their website just now, but if your interested give them a call or email to see if they are still producing them. I bought 3 pairs to try out, and never have gotten around to building them and installing. The couplers were made by John Mcguyer and Ozark produced them. They were correct scale for 1/29 and were very similar looking to the sergeant coupler in HO. I just wish some one would produce a coupler other then the "E". 

Craig


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

If you're looking for something that's close to "scale" as possible for a 1:29 piece of rolling stock, then you'll want Accucraft's 1:32 coupler. Their 1:29 coupler is decidedly oversized for the scale. (It's roughly the same size as their 1:20 coupler.) The coupler shown in my photo above is the 1:32 coupler, installed on 1:20 equipment (representing a 3/4-sized coupler used on numerous narrow gauge railroads). Let me know if I can throw in any more numbers. 

Here's another view of the coupler, installed on a loco pilot: 










I've been using the Accucraft 1:32 couplers for three seasons now, and am still pleased with them. A few things to consider. First, the lift pin is metal, and will rust if exposed to moisture (left out in the rain, etc.) This affects its operation, causing you frequent grumbling and reaching for a tube of oil to free things up. (Yeah, I know, oil attracts dirt, which gets into the works and keeps things from working properly. Who said life is perfect?) If you keep them away from moisture, a good dousing in a jar of powdered graphite will make them very happy and reliable. Second, be careful with your vegetation. The Accucraft couplers operate via lift bars, just like the prototype. Overgrown vegetation likes to occasionally catch said lift bars, with predictable results. But otherwise in terms of operation and reliability, they've proven every bit as good as the Kadees I've used for 25 years prior. I have found they take a bit more force to couple together when compared to the Kadees, but it's not objectionable and many locomotives lack the fine slow-speed control to where this becomes an issue anyway. That, and you don't have to use a screwdriver between the knuckles or lift the car off the track to uncouple. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tim B (Oct 30, 2011)

Craig and K, thank you very much. That is exactly the information I wanted.

Tim


----------



## sdl39fan (Jul 31, 2011)

I would seeing more info about the 1:32 couplers and their ap


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

What's to say besides: 

PROS 
a] drop in replacement for a Kadee #820/920; uses a draft gear box and shank of exactly the same dimensions 
b] has hinged knuckle rather than a pivot point at the shank [center line of the coupler] 
c] uses a lift pin similar to early versions of a real E type coupler, which allows use of coupler lift bars 
d] Is reasonably close to scale for 1:32 an 3/4 size 1:20 [NOT appropriate for D&RGW narrow gauge, ok for EBT, West Side, SPNG, etc]
POSSIBLE CONS 
a] all plastic; no definitive report on how much load it will absorb before coming open. Only an issue [in my mind] for those running 80+ cars. 
b] does not represent later versions of E coupler with bottom activated pin 
c] does NOT fit in the 830 sized draft gear box which is the standard mounting configuration on USAT and AML 1:29 cars 

I have more than 100 AMS 1:32 box cars and reefers, about 60% with these couplers, and they work well for me. The original runs of the PFE reefer had dummy couplers and so have either Kadee 820 or 920s installed as these AMS operating couplers were not released until the first runs of1:32 AMS 40 foot box cars.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Con:

Caboose Hobbies says

Out of stock
out of stock
out of stock


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Tell me about it. Granted, I'm often part of the reason they show up as "out of stock" because I try to buy a few pair each time stop in, but they've not been on the hook for a few months now. I've had to put my refit program on hold, and I've only got one pair left in my coupler drawer, earmarked for a project already. Could I ask when they're expecting more in stock? Yeah. Do I think about it when I'm there? No.... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

K 

I just got 100 pair for resale last week. Too bad I cannot match the Caboose price because I don't get 2000pair at a time. But IE&W Railway Supply does stock them at a discount. I have found most Accucraft dealers do not stock parts very often, not even couplers.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry for posting pictures on a site that purges them after a year.....here they are again:

Comparison of the Accu 11738 and the Kadee 820 (Both advertised as 1/32 scale but I laid the Accu coupler on a 1/29 scale print of a type 'E' and it looked right on, size wise, to me).

I had already cut off the Kadee uncoupling curved wire.

Right side view...Kadee on the bottom:











Left side view with Kadee on the bottom:











Front view...Kadee on the left:











Top view with Kadee on the right:











Bottom view with the Kadee on the left:


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sticking with Kadee, USA made. Work good for me.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent comparison photos, but the new Kadee E series couplers have an entirely different, scale profile, except for the knuckle which is still angular for function. And, still made in America. 


Larry


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Could we see a picture of the new and old Kadee, and the Accucraft coupler? Then it would be a better comparison. 
Some one needs to make a coupler other then the "E" How about a double shelf E or even F? 

Craig


----------



## Tim B (Oct 30, 2011)

I just received two pair of the 1/32 scale Accucraft couplers. I like them but wish they had a little more tighter fit when locked together. Now it is time to move onto wheels. Geez, seems to be even more of a debatable topic!


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

How much tighter do you want them? Real couplers have any were from ~4-6" of slack just in the coupler faces, much more when you consider the cushioned drawbar, and the car underframe. 
As for wheel standards it depends on what you really want to do. I've found semi-scale works and looks the best. 

Craig


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Posted By East Broad Top on 05 Nov 2011 07:05 PM 
Tell me about it. Granted, I'm often part of the reason they show up as "out of stock" because I try to buy a few pair each time stop in, but they've not been on the hook for a few months now. I've had to put my refit program on hold, and I've only got one pair left in my coupler drawer, earmarked for a project already. Could I ask when they're expecting more in stock? Yeah. Do I think about it when I'm there? No.... 

Later, 

K


----------



## jake3404 (Dec 3, 2010)

Hmm not sure why my response didnt show up..... 

As I was saying, I called Caboose Hobbies last month and talkto a guy who said he was also waiting on sime and would tell the guy who orders them that there are some people waiting for some. I have a few left from when I was in Denver in May, but I'm running low and need to convert a couple more cars.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm not sure why my response didnt show up.....If you are using IE9, you need to use "Compatibility Mode" with MLS.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well Greg if I recall someone said he was going to send me some. Still waiting. Later RJD


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

We keep them in stock.


----------



## DTI356 (Jan 3, 2008)

Robby, 

Since this thread is refering to AP11-738, is this are what you have in stock? If so, I can't find it on your website.


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

its listed as AML AP-11738


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Robby 

It is NOT an AML part, it is an AMS part. I would never look in Fast Freddie's AML stuff for my 1:32 AMS parts.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm confused, Jim refers to a 1:32 coupler, but the pictures I see sure look like my body mount couplers that came with my 1:29 AML cars. 

Are there 2 threads going here? 

Can someone confirm which pictures of what is here? Maybe some dimensions taken? 

Greg


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Greg 

NOTE that I answered that question near the beginning of the thread when you first brought the same question up. NO, there is ONE thread and it is NOT about the AML -AP-11737, it is about the AMS AP-11738. As indicated below, they are NOT the same. I guess you really do have a BAD CASE of 1:29.  See my complete response below, including the posting date. 

========================== 
03 Nov 2011 09:20 AM 
ALL 

DO NOT GET CONFUSED: 

These couplers are the AML 1:29 and do not use a Kadee compatible box. They are about the same size as a Kadee 830. They definitely won't fit in an 820 box 

COUPLERS - BODY MOUNTED KNUCKLE 1:29, 1pair/pkg 
AP-11737 AML 
1:29 Coupler - Body Mounted Style as on PS-1 Box Car, Plastic 
old sku: G12-121 

================== 

These couplers are AMS and are drop in replacements in a Kadee 820 box. They are about the same size as a Kadee 820. 


COUPLERS - 1:32 Scale, 1 pair/pkg 
AP-11738 ACCUCRAFT TRAINS 
Couplers - Fine Scale, 1:32 Scale, Plastic 

These work with Kadee #1 couplers and can manually be forced to worrk with an 830. Forget coupling to Aristo and USAT 1:29s.


----------



## Big Tracks (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!! I have been looking for a Accucraft coupler to convert my Bachmann long caboose and K-27. I have been looking to replace the Kadee 830 with sometihing other than the Bachmann couplers that has working cut levers. They should mate well 
with the 1:20 couplers. 

Rick S


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes Jim, and the person who resurrected this thread after it had lain dormant for a year was talking about the 1:29 couplers. 

So thanks for reinforcing the fact that there's really sort of 2 threads, even with the tongue lashing ha ha! 

Greg


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Tim B on 09 Nov 2011 10:12 PM 
I just received *two pair of the 1/32 scale* Accucraft couplers. I like them but wish they had a little more tighter fit when locked together. Now it is time to move onto wheels. Geez, seems to be even more of a debatable topic!  
Greg,
Tim was looking for information about couplers to use, and HE originally asked about 1/29 couplers, but then found that the 1/32 are the correct scale size for 1/29 and ordered those instead. But regardless yes two different couplers are being talked about on one thread. Which brings up another question if Accucraft is the same company the produces 1/29 & 1/32 scale models and they have a 2 couplers (1/29 & 1/32) but only 1 is the correct scale, why not put the correct scale sized coupler on the correct scale boxcar? If I read everything correct the 1/29 coupler is over scaled in 1/29, the 1/32 coupler is over scaled in 1/32, but correct scale for 1/29? Doesn't make sence to me... But then again a lot of things in this hobby have little common sence..


Craig


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

There are actually 2 different 1:29 couplers. 

COUPLERS - 1:29 TRUCK MOUNTED, 1 pair/pkg 
AP-11736 

COUPLERS - BODY MOUNTED KNUCKLE 1:29, 1pair/pkg 
AP-11737 


When you purchase an AML car you get both styles with the car.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Craig 

It is a marketing thing. The 1:32 [AP-11738] will not couple well with Kadee 830 [G] LGB, or Aristo. The mounting holes for body mounts for USA cars match the 830 coupler box. The mounting holes for MTH cars match the Kadee 820 [#1] or the Accucraft AP-11738]. Fred Devine [AML] is hardcore 1:29, having worked for the Polk's in a previous life.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim, 
Thanks that kind of makes it a little less murky, but I still don't understand the whole concept of using over scale sized couplers regardless. If scale couplers can be produced in smaller scales like HO why can't the large scale manufacturers get it right. I am impressed by the new kadee coupler, but it's only a start. 

So to get the AP 11738 to work on USA equipment you have to come up with a new mounting hole? 

Craig


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

but I still don't understand the whole concept of using over scale sized couplers regardless. If scale couplers can be produced in smaller scales like HO why can't the large scale manufacturers get it right. 
Because people in large scale don't know how to lay track. The most common reason for people using the oversized couplers is that they're less prone to uncoupling on uneven track. Sure. The larger coupler face on the larger coupler is more tolerant of twists and bumps in your track. Here's a novel concept--take the time to lay a solid, even foundation for your track so you don't _have_ the twists and bumps, and you'll find your trains stay coupled quite nicely with the scale couplers (and as an added bonus, your derailments will likely diminish, too!) I know it's a rant, but I get so tired of hearing people say they "need" oversized couplers and over-deep flanges on their railroad. Then I see their trackwork, and it'd derail a roller coaster! Your track needn't be 100% smooth; goodness knows mine isn't. But when you have a spot on your railroad that consistently derails or uncouples your train, it doesn't mean you need deeper flanges or larger couplers, it means you've got to fix the track! I've seen 100-car trains with scale couplers in large scale. It can be done very easily if your track is built reasonably well. Proper engineering--literally--starts on the ground. 

Later, 

K


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

Kevin, 
I'm with you all the way! Having solid benchwork is the key to any scale. The same thing applies to the garden setting. I'm all for introducing more scale standards... I just wish manufacturers could get this bandwagon too..But it wont happen! 

Craig


----------

